# Another Proflame 2 Remote Question



## honeypig (Sep 24, 2018)

OK, so I purchased a replacement remote from eBay, "new in box", identical to what I have.  Numbers on the bottom match and all that.  I put batteries in it and it sure LOOKS like it's working, but it doesn't turn the stove on.  When I switch it to "on", "off", or "Smart", it gives the "radio wave" icon as if it's transmitting, but nothing at all happens.

I even took the batteries out of my old remote just in case it was somehow interfering w/the signal, but that made no difference either.

Any ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 24, 2018)

Have you tried moving the receiver after it's been wired to the valve?
I have in other forums where the location of the receiver in proximity 
to the gas valve has caused issues...


----------



## Millbilly (Sep 25, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Have you tried moving the receiver after it's been wired to the valve?
> I have in other forums where the location of the receiver in proximity
> to the gas valve has caused issues...


Iirc the receiver and control unit is all one unit in the pro flame 2?  Maybe a sync button? I will look into this tomorrow also


----------



## honeypig (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks, Millbilly--I'll be watching for your reply.


----------

